# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Complete Datacron Location List [How to with videos ]

## MigIdiot

Datacrons are part of the codex system in Star Wars The Old Republic. They are placed throughout the worlds for the players to find, usually in hard to reach places. Although some of these items are hidden from view, spotting other datacrons may be relatively easy. Even with these more visible items, though, reaching the datacron will typically entail extra exploration and navigation problem-solving.

As a reward for this exploration ingenuity, if a player successfully reachs and interacts with certain datacrons, one of the player’s character stats will be increased — permanently. Here is the complete list of Datacrons, rrdered by codex entry #

*Datacron Locations by planet*

Hutta Datacron LocationsCoruscant Datacron LocationsTython Datacron LocationsOrd Mantell Datacron LocationsKorriban Datacron LocationsDromund Kaas Datacron LocationsTaris Datacron LocationsBalmorra Datacron LocationsNar Shaddar Datacron LocationsTatooine Datacron LocationsAlderaan Datacron LocationsQuesh Datacron LocationsHoth Datacron LocationsBelsavis Datacron LocationsVoss Datacron LocationsCorellia Datacron LocationsIlum Datacron Locations


*Datacrons on the fleets:*
Currently there are two known datacron not located on planets. These two give +10 to all attributes and are located on the Imperial and the republic fleet. Check them out below:


Imperial Fleet: +10 All Attribute Datacron Republic Fleet: +10 All Attribute Datacron 


*How to use the matrix shards*


How to Assemble & Disassemble a Matrix Cube or Relic (Empire)How to Assemble & Disassemble a Matrix Cube or Relic (Republic Guide)

Read more at Complete Datacron Location List

----------

